# Temporary Lay off what supports



## Frank (16 Mar 2020)

Any info for temporary lay off. My wife has been temp lay off today until April 20th at least what supports are available?


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

Please see this thread with details of the newly announed government scheme:





						Government support schemes for Coronavirus crisis
					

The Government is to establish a temporary refund scheme for employers forced to cease trading as a result of social distancing measures to help delay the spread of Covid-19. Where possible, employers are being asked to pay workers at least the equivalent jobseekers' rate of €203 per week during...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Frank (16 Mar 2020)

Yeah looked at that, her boss hasn't the reserves to do this. 
Read the RTE article too. 
Looks like she will have to apply to the social which means getting a public services card.

Looks like 203 a week, fair shock to the system.


----------



## llgon (16 Mar 2020)

Not good, however if you read the rte.ie article linked on the thread you will see that the Minister had said that the public services card is not required. Might make things a bit easier.


----------



## WolfeTone (16 Mar 2020)

Frank said:


> Looks like 203 a week, fair shock to the system.



No doubt. But there is a similar line been taken by most European governments. Macron this evening stated that no French person, no French business will be left behind or go bankrupt. 
Parachute money is on the way in my opinion. Mortgages, rents, loan repayments to be deferred. A basic income for those who remain at work, regardless of trade, profession, experience or none, title or none. 

*_This is just my opinion of things to come, my guess is no better than anybody else's._


----------



## WolfeTone (17 Mar 2020)

The freezing of international sporting events and competitions is going to have an obvious detrimental effect on the gambling industry, in particular, the small to medium sized shops that still prevail against the big companies.
Two distinctions against the foot and mouth that effected the horse racing are, one, all major sporting events are frozen now not just horse racing, and two, whereas virtual racing was able to fill the void to an extent, social distancing will effectively kill that option also.

How long can economies survive without trade before we take a step backwards to less advanced times, or am I over-reacting?


----------

